# Best place to buy wine 5o miles radius of Calais



## jo662 (Jul 27, 2010)

Hi
Its that time of year again, and i have to buy wine for giveaways for customers at Christmas.Anybody got any ideas in and within 50 mile radius of Calais?
We`re ending our 8 day trip to France on Sunday so would be good to kill two birds with one stone.
Jo


----------



## ThursdaysChild (Aug 2, 2008)

www.pidou.com


----------



## Bill_OR (Feb 6, 2010)

Depends on what you want but we always go to Calais Wine

They are in the Marcel Doret commercial area just off the motorway - about the 2nd junction before Calais port.

English speaking staff, pay in Sterling (cash or cheque) - good selection of wines. Plenty of special offers.


----------



## emjaiuk (Jun 3, 2005)

We usually use Pidou at Transmark, mainly because they do New World wines, they're open 24/7, and it's always struck me as more secure than Auchan or Carrefour. Having said that. although we're not wine experts, it seems to concentrate on the lower end of the market, which may not suit customer gifts.

Malcolm


----------



## jo662 (Jul 27, 2010)

Thank you for your replys,I will have a look at those.I buy cheap stuff for machanics and better for there bosses.
Jo


----------



## emjaiuk (Jun 3, 2005)

A place I've bought (very) good wine is La Maison du Fromage et des Vins 1 Rue Andre Gerschell, 62100 Calais, France

http://www.restaurant-lechannel.com/en/our-shop/

It's run by the owners of the Channel Resturant, whose son once (I think) was runner up in an all France sommelier contest, he knows his wines. Haven't been there for years (since I stopped buying for customers) but the prices used to be outside our level of taste and appreciation though 

Malcolm


----------



## havingfun (Oct 31, 2007)

*best place to buy wine*

hi,

try lidl, we buy the cimarosa, world wines,£4 odd here,1.80 euro in france,and some of their special offers are great wines[ in my opinion],maybe not good enough for top guys,but certainly very drinkable.

everybody thinks lidl nasty, nasty, but you can look for the better than 80cents,but even that can be [ nearly,] drinkable.

mags


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

Pidou for bottles, Auchan for 5L and 10L boxes and bottles

tony


----------



## charlieivan (Apr 25, 2006)

You say you are at the end of your trip. How far south are you? You would get some great deals if you bought from a cave cooperative or chateau.


----------



## The-Cookies (Nov 28, 2010)

Pidou , although a few people around looking for transport to the UK, had to bugger 2 off at the garage round the corner.


john


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

+1 for Calais Vins. We've used them several times, you get to taste the wines and they readily give advice. You also build up discount points for your next visit.


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

Also Franglais Vins same group.
http://www.wine-calais.co.uk/content/9-how-to-find-us


----------



## jo662 (Jul 27, 2010)

Thank you for all your replys.We went to Auchen,but it was mad being a Saturday,and ended up the road from them in the Majestic wine shop.
I only wanted wine as giveaways so was a good place for me.
jo


----------



## wasfitonce (Apr 27, 2009)

*Wine in france*

 :lol: 

Lidl or Aldi in the UK!!!!!!

wasfitonce


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

Especially as Dover is well within a 50 mile radius of Calais.

Saves the ferry fare. :lol:


----------

